# Pictures of Teddy Bear and other things for Betsy



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Betsy, Here are the pictures of the teddy bear my aunt made. It is only about an inch tall. Also the Elephant. The can is what the bear was in. The elephant is 3 inches tall.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

A lot of talent and love went into the making of those. Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

oooooh how cute is that??  (You have to imagine me saying this in a baby talk voice.)

I love itty bitty things....thanks for sharing with me!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

They are sweet. Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice of you to share


----------

